# How much for TH 42



## Rob G. (Apr 13, 2013)

A guy on craigs list has this Atlas TH42 for $150 which I think is to much considering all the parts that are missing. What do you guys think?


----------



## pdentrem (Apr 13, 2013)

You are correct, too much for nothing there. The only good part there, is the top slide. It is a harder part to find.
Overall it would be useful for someone looking for parts to repair another one but the parts shown are the ones no one usually needs.
Pierre


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Apr 14, 2013)

I would rarely say this for that little money, but I think I agree this time- what DOES it come with??  What IS that thing?  Is that even the original carriage?  And crosslide?  
Where are the thread gears and drivetrain?  

This thing was stripped of most use long ago...   It is a wood lathe now, by all accounts.

Bernie


----------



## Uncle Buck (Apr 14, 2013)

Unless you need the parts on that lathe I say pass on that one!


----------



## wa5cab (Apr 14, 2013)

The part sitting on the carriage slide is a 671A Double Tool Cross Slide, the base of a 670 Cross Carriage Turret Attachment.  But both turrets are missing.  You could actually mount a standard 4-way turret or a QCTP on the front section and a 4-way on the rear.  But I would say it would be useful only if you were making several of the same part and if parting off (the normal function of the rear tool post) were required.  If I had a 10" and if it were nearby, I might buy it for the parts.  But I would offer the guy less first.

Robert D.


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Apr 14, 2013)

Good catch Robert- pretty cool.  But most of the mechanics of the machine are missing.  Wow.  A very nice wood lathe though!


Bernie


----------



## pdentrem (Apr 14, 2013)

I had a 670 with both tool post, it came with the lathe. I found it useful for mounting angle plates, a Palmgren 250 milling vice and it is more resistant to deflection with the 4 way tool post vs the regular top slide and swivel base.
As I stated in the earlier post, it is not an easy find. They are out there but just not common.
Pierre


----------



## Ray C (Apr 14, 2013)

What do I think???  Sure, if he paid me 150 bucks, I'd take it off his hands.


----------



## Rob G. (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks for the comments. The guy will take $100 but I'm going to pass.


----------



## wa5cab (Apr 17, 2013)

Too bad that it wasn't a 12".

Robert D.


----------



## macrnr (Apr 17, 2013)

It is probably worth at least $500.00 in parts on EBay.


----------



## VSAncona (Apr 17, 2013)

The chuck is probably worth $50 at least. The rest of the lathe looks like its already been stripped of a lot of the valuable parts. Tailstock doesn't look original, no back gears, and no leadscrew if I'm seeing it correctly. Even as a parts lathe, it seems pretty iffy at best.


----------



## macrnr (Apr 17, 2013)

4 jaw chuck - 75
top slide - 100
saddle - 75
apron- 90
bull gear 50
spindle - 50
headstock - 40
tail stock - 100
These are realistic numbers if the the parts are not totally cratered. The tail stock doesn't matter as long as you can match it up with the proper machine. There are literally millions of these Atlas lathes out there needing parts. Beds are a pain, very hard to ship. My daughter makes good money parting out old lathes.


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Apr 22, 2013)

That's true Macrnr




macrnr said:


> 4 jaw chuck - 75
> top slide - 100
> saddle - 75
> apron- 90
> ...


----------



## Tonym47 (May 10, 2013)

wa5cab said:


> The part sitting on the carriage slide is a 671A Double Tool Cross Slide, the base of a 670 Cross Carriage Turret Attachment.  But both turrets are missing.  You could actually mount a standard 4-way turret or a QCTP on the front section and a 4-way on the rear.  But I would say it would be useful only if you were making several of the same part and if parting off (the normal function of the rear tool post) were required.  If I had a 10" and if it were nearby, I might buy it for the parts.  But I would offer the guy less first.
> 
> Robert D.



Bob i have a671A slide is it worth anything?
  Tonym47


----------



## wa5cab (May 11, 2013)

Tony,

Sorry for being so long in replying.  I got side tracked twice when I was about to answer.  If you have only the 671A cross slide, my feeling is that it would be worth something to someone who had the other parts (the front turret, rear tool holder and two carriage stops) that make up the complete 670.  For price reference, last year I bought (complete) the 12" version that only has a Craftsman model number (because Atlas revised it about the same time the 1/2" bed lathes came out so they never sold the early version).  I paid $300 to a seller from whom I had already bought several other accessories.  When he originally put it on eBay, he was asking $400.  Of that, if I were to break out the parts individually, I would price the cross slide at about $150 out of the total.  However, I do not know whether the 10" and 12" bare cross slides are the same Atlas part or not because unlike most of the heftier Atlas castings, the part number does not appear on the machined casting. And I have never been able to locate the Craftsman parts manual for it.

I'm not sure that it would be of practical value on a 10" without the other parts as I haven't checked the height dimensions.  But it's possible that the tool height requirement might be within the range of an AXA class quick change and the older 4-way turret for the cut off tool on the back position.  On a 12", you would need a ball park 1" spacer in order to use it.

Robert D.


----------



## pdentrem (May 11, 2013)

I had only the cross slide, the tool post was a home made unit and I used it that way for years. I found that it was more stable than the top compound slide and swivel base for any heavy cuts as the slide used more of the available dovetail vs the swivel base only really used about 4".

I also used my Palmgren 250 milling attachment and angle plates etc. I later got the rear tool post but never used it. Like I said in my earlier post, it is really the only part that was worth anything on that lathe.
Pierre


----------

